Ask HN: In 2020, what do CSS frameworks offer that is attractive? - ent101
======
coderintherye
Im no expert here, but I still turn to CSS frameworks for ease of implementing
mobile-first / responsive interfaces. Tons of screen sizes out there, so very
nice to have a boost from something with sane defaults.

